# Xampp blockiert Seiten



## tsbmusic (14. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich hab n großes Problem. Meine Seiten auf dem Xampp Server sind seit heute morgen im IE nicht mehr erreichbar... Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe steht da: The Page Is Blocked!

Ich habe aber überhaupt nicht gemacht, das kam auf einmal einfach so. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruss
tsbmusic


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo tsbmusic,
Hierbei hört es sich weniger um ein Problem beim Xampp Server an, sondern vielmehr um ein gutes Stück Maleware, das sich auf deinem Rechner eingenistet und festgefressen hat.

Schau mal durch die

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Sebastian Apprecht


----------

